# Economy



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2010)

Hows everyones jobs doing? We layed off quite a few people when the economy tanked. we went from about 12 stair builders to 3 of us, and 16 installers to 6. a few months ago they took away our 2 weeks vacation and today they cut our pay 10% Thats $500 a month for me! This weekend I really have to sitdown and see what the heck else I can cut. Im on bare minimum internet. cable, and we do perrty good with coupons. It time to really dig in! Hopefully not many of t=you are getting cremed like this!


----------



## IQwine (Jan 7, 2010)

There is an old joke among economists that states:



A recession is when your neighbor loses his job.



A depression is when you lose your job.


----------



## ASAI (Jan 7, 2010)

There was a show on PBS tonight on the local economy. The head econimist stated the most important reason to have economic forcast is so that the Astrologers look good.


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 7, 2010)

Wade

I'm sure that you have seen this but a Massachuttes lady feeds a family of 6 for $4/week.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQNvdKNTZUg[/ame]

this gal is amazing. hope that this helps.

rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (Jan 7, 2010)

That's gotta hurt Wade. At least you still have a job at all- something a lot of your co-workers don't have anymore. It shows how talented you are and I'm sure some day that talent will be aptly rewarded. Good luck with the penny pinching.............


----------



## vcasey (Jan 7, 2010)

Ouch Wade I know that hurts! The restaurant that my sons worked at closed in July and they finally found employment this past November. After the first 6 weeks that put everyone on call. So they have a job, but the job is not supplying any hours. Now that classes start next week does anyone want to bet they start offering hours when they are at school! The up side is I still get free lawn mowing service because they can't afford to move.
VC


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 7, 2010)

Wade,

I hope things pick back up for you (and this economy) soon. 

My brother in law was laid off 9 months ago in Denver. He had been installing and maintaining expensive computerized saws that are used in making custom doors, cabinets and a whole host of other wood products for the last 10 years. He could not find anything in Denver or anywhere else in his field. They lost the house and ended up moving back to Texas and in with family. He just landed a job at the new Toyota plant in San Antonio. His engineering degree and automation experience paid off in a whole new field although he is not making anywhere what he was when the economy was humming.

Its bad out there for sure but there are some signs that its turning around. Lets hope so.

Will be thinking about you.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 7, 2010)

They stripped our benefits and cut our pay too. Haven't brought home a paycheck of more than $250 a week in a long time.Been working on paying off the credit accounts so there is less money going out than in. Also cut back on dining out and travel.
It's tough but eventually things will get better.


----------



## fivebk (Jan 7, 2010)

Hang in there wade things have to get better

BOB


----------



## admiral (Jan 7, 2010)

Wade, I am sorry about your work. No words can help, I know. I hope that the economy improves in your part of the country soon.

I am currently reading about the lives of several early winemakers in Napa. Folks like Jack Cakebread (Cakebread Cellars), Warren Winiarski (Stag's Leap Wine Cellars), and Mike Grgich (Chateau Montelena). Talk about hard times and difficult situations. The common thread with all three men is a committment to work hard and belief in themselves. They encountered roadblocks but always looked for and found alternative routes to their goals. Their goals pulled them through their difficulties.

You probably don't want to hear about others troubles when you are worrying about your own but I couldn't help thinking about these men when I read your post.

I know your friends here are pulling for you.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well Wade, I'm officially unemployed as of Jan 1. Our group got shut down completely Dec 1, but they gave us 30 days paid leave. After working for 12 years at the same place, though, I'm kind of enjoying the break and looking forward to doing something different.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's tough times. Should encourage everyone to grow a big garden this spring to supplement your groceries and save money. Plant some fruit and make some wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Hang in there Wade, Better time will soon be here,


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont know what else to say here, IMO this country is running down the drain and feel we are doomed by Politicians on every side that just stick out there greedy hands and have no clue what they are doing.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 8, 2010)

I think we have a great opportunity to send our politicians a message this year. Our entire Congress will be up for reelection and I say vote for no incumbent for any office. Clean out Congress this year and start on the Senate next year when about half of them will be up for re election


----------



## vcasey (Jan 8, 2010)

Waldo said:


> I think we have a great opportunity to send our politicians a message this year. Our entire Congress will be up for reelection and I say vote for no incumbent for any office. Clean out Congress this year and start on the Senate next year when about half of them will be up for re election



I've been doing this for years! And I am also sure to let those nuts who dare to call that as well. For some reason they are not too fond of my attitude! Maybe they should be busy doing something else like start making wine!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 8, 2010)

Wade...at least Dodd wont be running again....such a hypocrite......it will be funnyto see if Vince McMahons wife wins..maybe she will drop kick the senator from minnesota..the fool Franken

situations such as we are in now are cyclical for human nature...this is not an economic cycle......the economics are a reflection of who we are as a society

in Massachusetts they have the open senate seat from teddy k.....there is actually a CHANCE thatthe repub could win and that means no more 60 vote majority for the dems...that is good and bad....bad because the dems are making themselves look the fools they are....the controlling group that they are.....but they LOVE us all right?





the repubs lose all the time because they are weenie men and women..they get elected from time to time because of the pain the other party brings....then once in power they never know how to handle the *emotional* political issues..so its a viscous cycle because teh average citizen wants to be taken care of and the dems rise to the occasion as a party ( individuals vary of course) and do what they do best...coddle...break families apart in the name of doing good

many will come in the name of Good.....


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok folks.

Lets keep this Chit Chat "friendly"........


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 8, 2010)

Haha yeah. We should get an independent government, not one with it's pockets filled with corporate cash and party lines.


----------



## admiral (Jan 8, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> Wade...at least Dodd wont be running again....such a hypocrite......it will be funnyto see if Vince McMahons wife wins..maybe she will drop kick the senator from minnesota..the fool Franken
> 
> situations such as we are in now are cyclical for human nature...this is not an economic cycle......the economics are a reflection of who we are as a society
> 
> ...



Where is the "LIKE" button?


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 8, 2010)

Go, AL, go. Let's all FLIP the Congress and then the House. We need a clean start. I always say "HOW CAN THE CAUSE BE THE CURE AS IT IS AGAINST HUMAN NATURE TO SHOOT YOURSELF IN THE FOOT". Also, term limits, 6 years - no reups. Sorry folks for the message but we are sure tired of the country being destroyed from the inside. Just a thought from the West side of the USA.


----------



## vcasey (Jan 8, 2010)

rrawhide said:


> Also, term limits, 6 years - no reups.



And campaign time limits, no phone calls and TV ads between 2AM &amp; 3AM


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 8, 2010)

only between 2am and 3am???? what happens in your house during that one hour hahahahaha

hold o...n..let me get a wine and cigar and think on what that answer is going to be


----------



## vcasey (Jan 8, 2010)

Well I was being kind, personally I would rather them keep it off TV &amp; out of newspapers (not that there are that many anymore). Do those ads really sway people? Last time was just over kill and I just wanted it over and done with.
As for what happens between 2-3AM .................


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 8, 2010)

...........still enjoying the wine and cigar....


----------



## admiral (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## vcasey (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh boy ...............


----------



## RickC (Jan 8, 2010)

I believe a house cleaning is definitely going to happen. Appears the whole country is fed up with the whole group, both parties and ALL elected offices.........


----------



## grapeman (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Everyone. Wade is commenting on his predicament and the like. 


*Please don't steer this discussion towards politics. I don't want to get heavy handed, but that isn't allowed on this forum. It causes too much friction between viewpoints and doesn't contribute to the general well being of the forum.*


----------



## ASAI (Jan 8, 2010)

appleman said:


> Hey Everyone. Wade is commenting on his predicament and the like.
> 
> 
> *Please don't steer this discussion towards politics. I don't want to get heavy handed, but that isn't allowed on this forum. It causes too much friction between viewpoints and doesn't contribute to the general well being of the forum.*





Thanks! There are several other forums for Politics, Wine &amp; Beer.


----------



## Scott (Jan 8, 2010)

Where I work a hiring freeze was started 2 years ago, no replacing when anyone leaves. Just lifted and now can only hire if approved by council. Good part is no layoffs, bad is covering the empty positions. 


Still have job, home, family, loving wife and wine so can't complain too much. (knock on wood)


Easier said than done but hang in there Wade and everyone who is feeling the times.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, Politics can really ruin a friendship so lets try and keep that out, Im not against any side, I just want some people in there that actually know what they are doing and actually care and Im not fingering anyone or care to. Every stair company around here is bleeding out badly, Im not bashing my boss about the pay cut although he is aiding it IMO. He is a engineer by trade and is really tying to over impress the clients which makes us spend way too much time on each job and we just dont have the workforce to do this and still get all the other jobs out to make payroll. Every time we get a big job he bends over backwards and adds on so much stuff that other trades should be getting paid for on these sites like adding sheet rock nailers on the bottom of all the stairs and when you are talking about a circular stair that gets very time consuming and the customer is not paying us anymore for that, this is something he throws in to try and impress them. I think just building the best product around here this area and doing it for a better price then anyone around is impressive enough!


----------

